# Best Of Breed at National 2009



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's all over facebook that BOB was Chaos, BIS BISS Am CH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP,AJP,NFP (SDHF, OS). I read it about 8 times! Apologies if this isnt accurate- I am sure someone will correct it quickly!

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=106827


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That's the phone call I got. Kelly Shufflebottom's bitch was BOS.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Good lookin' pooch.

He must be the champion--he has the longest name for a dog that I've ever seen! 

SJ


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=186430 BOS


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Good lookin' pooch.
> 
> He must be the champion--he has the longest name for a dog that I've ever seen!
> 
> SJ


 
Can you pronounce any of it after Abelard?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Some of these are unconfirmed just passing them along from Facebook - 

BOB - Rush Hill's Runnin Amuck at Abelard
BOS - HoneyBear's This Ones For You

Again, unconfirmed from Facebook AOM's -- 

Malagold Stone Sour 
Tempo's You've Got What Gets Me 
Monagram's Bada Bing
Abigail Lemoney Snicket 
Dalane Doizaki Buckingham Pride 
Smoketree's Mac and Cheese 
Malagold Augusta Genuine Article 
Birch Hollows Ryd'n on Route 66 
River Roads Pay'n it Forward 
Glengowan's Sugar and Spice 
JBG's A Date With Destiny 
RushHill's Pharlap

Best Puppy at the National Specialty - Scion Hott Pants

WD- Gracious Glds Grease Lightning

WB- Castlerock's Who's The Boss

Huge Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am very please with these results. I think it also says a lot that two of his babies were AOM's as well!!! Go Chaos!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! Scion Hot Pants sure is a stunning girl!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow this is so exciting! Even as a newbie, I am recognizing dogs! Scion Hott Pants (best puppy) is from this area--I've met her breeder at a fun match. I LOVE looking at the pedigrees! 

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooooh! I saw Karli 2 years ago when she won here in Monmouth County. I got some nice pics too - nice little package!

Love the name of the Winning dog! I wonder if he lives up to it. :


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

When forum members make comments about how redheads get ignored in the ring, can we all remember to provide a link to this thread? LOL!!!

Congrats to the owners, breeders and handler on this wonderful win! And congrats to BOS and AOM winners too! What an honor!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I think Choas is amazing. 

About redheads -- the dogs I was most impressed with were red this year! 

Chaos daughter, Scion Groovy Pants - Groovy -- if she isn't the cutest thing! Well deserving of Best Puppy!!! 

I would say Tonya is living the dream. Pharley looked amazing. Ocean (owned by Jennifer Nee and showed to perfection by her) was stunning. Vegas who didn't make the cut - wow - love him! (he may have made the first cut, but I can't remember).

Our breed had some amazing representation at the National.

Congrats to Kelly Shufflebottom on her BOS and her veteran bitch who just about took my breath away. I love those veterans!

Both the 6-9 puppy dog and puppy bitch class were filled with amazing puppies. If that represents the future of our breed -- it is a good good thing.

Funny how i have come home and think back to all I saw and did and I just smile. It truly was a great National!.


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

a long long title~~~~


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay, Chaos!!! I agree with Donna. The classes were just BEAUTIFUL!!! I could not believe my eyes! The puppy classes were especially stunning! Drop-dead GORGEOUS puppies!


----------

